# Hornwort dying



## jaybird002 (May 12, 2006)

My floating hornwort used to grow so fast that I had to take out large clumps of perfectly good plant every few weeks, just because there was no room in my 29-gallon tank. The last few weeks though, it started dying, with the fine leaves falling off and getting sucked up in the filter. The top 5 or 6 inches of each strand are fine, still bright green, but the back part of the strands are turning pale and shedding. I usually anchor the back of the strands to the glass with a suction cup device to keep it from getting swished around by the power filter.

I can't figure out what changed. Water conditions are still about the same. PH about 7.6, nitrates 40, nitrates 0, ammonia 0. I have 40 watts of regular flourescent light, same as before. Did I cut and remove too much of it? I would appreciate any ideas regarding the cause of the plant's decline and what to do about it. Incidently, the other plants, anubias nana, vals, and crypts are still doing fine.

Thanks.


----------



## tames (Apr 18, 2008)

I would venture to say that there is not enough nutrients in your water column. Rooted plants are doing well. Power filter may be working too well. Anubias grow so slow, they are really there for decoration 

Is it time to change your light bulbs?


----------



## Perianth (Mar 17, 2009)

Sieze the opportunity, set up another NPT just for the hornwort. Just kidding. I have hornwort in my water garden, and it grows explosively for a while and then disappears. I think the high water temperature in summer time may do it in, but it always returns in the spring.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

jaybird002 said:


> PH about 7.6, nitrates 40, nitrates 0, ammonia 0. QUOTE]
> 
> It could be allelopathy or nitrate inhibition (see recent thread). Either way, you could try massive water changes for your tank. The effects of nitrate inhibition are slow acting (require 2 months), so I would not expect immediate results.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Did you add any salt into the tank. For it will melt the Hornwort. I did read that it doesn't like the heat.


----------

